# AET in Kontakt?



## TheWillardofOZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Can someone point me in the direction of a video or similar tutorial for how to use this function in kontakt?


----------



## d.healey (Nov 4, 2013)

http://www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/kontakt-documents - Here you go


----------

